# Mirakuru Pharmaceuticals...



## Chaos501 (Nov 10, 2017)

What do we know about this source? Mirakuru Pharmaceuticals.....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 10, 2017)

That they are one of thousands


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 10, 2017)

I think that's Jin's neighbor


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 10, 2017)

[h=2]Mirakuru means penis in Japanese[/h]


----------



## DF (Nov 11, 2017)

Never heard of them...


----------



## Chillinlow (Nov 11, 2017)

Try the old google


----------

